# rosedale doodles



## neesyanne

Hi everyone, I am still looking for my cockapoo !!-Ihave been reading all the valuable info on here and was wondering if anyone had a Rosedale Doodle?-I know they do lots of different Doodles bnut is this necessarily a bad thing?-I have spoken to some home breeders who definitely made me uneasy and also some who gave good advice but unfortunately had no puppies available so any feedback appreciated.


----------



## weez74

Hi neesyanne,

I don't know anything about Rosedale, but I thought I'd reply to bring your post back up to the top of the list, in case anyone else missed it. 

I don't really know what I feel about all the different types they breed. My immediate reaction is that it's not a good sign, but then maybe I am being as bad as those who think cockapoos shouldn't be bred?!! And :ilmc:

Their website is http://www.rosedaledoodles.com/index.html if anyone wants to check it out and comment on all the tests they do on the parents (I don't know half as much about that as others do - I didn't research properly before I got Rosie. Bad, bad, bad.)


----------



## Newbie

It's a minefield isn't it? I personally wanted a hobby breeder or someone who had just decided to let their family pet have puppies as we used to do that with our family pets - have one litter - and they were spoiled, well socialised and integrated little puppies, loved and played with by all of the family. They also tend to be cheaper as they're not a source of income. I'd been to some breeders who literally churned out lots of puppies and just didn't feel as though they had the love and attention and comfort that they deserved! But that's just me being silly and soppy! I'm sure the puppies don't mind in the slightest and there are some fantastic and caring breeders (some of whom are on this forum) and I am sure there are some individuals who breed who don't know what they're doing and are arguably not as good as some of the breeders.

I don't know!! 

I ended up keeping an eye on pets4homes, breedersonline, epupz etc and found our little one advertised on all of these websites - a girl, our desired colour and also not too far away. We went to see her and the owners - they lived on a lovely farm and I met both the cocker mum (who was gorgeous and friendly) and the poodle dad (very regal and lovely!) and the puppies were played with by the family and their friends - so very used to people. They gave us all of the paperwork (PRA eye testing certificate for dad, KC papers etc) and asked us all about our situation to check that we'd be suitable puppy parents. She was also only £450 which I think was quite a good price according to a previous thread on here. The vet said she was gorgeous and perfectly healthy.

Another problem I had with big breeders was putting down a deposit (twice) and then waiting, only to find out that there weren't enough puppies for us to have one. Both times we'd got all excited about meeting our puppy and thinking we'd have a little dog at home within the next 8 weeks - only to be refunded our money and told that we wouldn't be getting one. At least by looking on the previously mentioned websites you know what they availability is and can either actually put a deposit down on a specific puppy - or just go for one of the ones that are "available now" and then there's no waiting! I wish I'd done that from the start - it took us about 7 months to get our puppy having wasted time with deposits on upcoming pregnancies that fell through.

Good luck!!


----------



## neesyanne

Thanks so much Weez and Newbie
You both confirmed what I felt-I'm sure the right way for us is to find the type of breeder/family pet owner you describe and go from there.As I have heard many times "your puppy is out there" and there will be a"right place,right time"moment,Thanks once again for helping to make a good decision-lets face it cockapoos are worth waitng for !!!


----------



## weez74

I think it's a long way to go for you, neesyanne, but Jukee Doodles are on this forum and always come across as very caring, experienced breeders. Not family breeders, like you have described, but their posts on here certainly made me think that if I ever persuade my husband that we should have another, I would want to go and visit them.


----------



## ellie

i got my cockapoo from rosedale doodles and wouldnt swap him for the world he is gorgeous, he loves everyone adults, children,dogs cats. i looked around for 3 month before i decided to try rosedale. my boy was advertised and i knew he was the one i wanted as soon as i saw him. it was nearly a 4 hour drive but well worth it. rosedale itself was very clean and well kept and the puppys were kept in a nice warm enclosure.i have reservations about dog breeders and felt a bit apriehensive about buying a puppy from one but it worked out for me.he is adorable he is a hyper 14 month old now. i took him to the vet when i got him home to have him checked over, and my vet said he has a hernia that may have to be operated on in the future ,rosedale vets had checked him but i was not told he had a hernia i got a certificate for the pra eye test


----------



## calli.h

Hi Im not sure if you have read these threads: 

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=8228&highlight=rosedale

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=7121

Both about Pups from Rosedale.


----------



## CSRJ

Hello 

I am new to the forum and have joined as I recently got a cockapoo! I joined to connect with other owners, get advice but also to look at people who also got dogs from Rosedale. I am delighted with her. I got her from Rosedale recently and had a wonderful experience there. I went week on week to visit, always welcome, reassured and allowed to look round and play with my puppy. The place is clean and dosnt have a smell of dogs or animals. But more importantly Lexi my cockapoo is happy, confident, and great with people and animals. They do have a few breeds but the mums i met were in great condition. I wouldnt change Lexi for anything. Hope this helps.


----------



## Flo

We also have a puppy from Rosedale, our little crazy Cockapoo Flo. She's 7 months and a pleasure to have as she's so good natured. We had no problems at all with the breeder!


----------



## mandym

Although my girls arent from rosedales i know of quite a few in the aberdeen area,2 i kno really well and are wonderful great natured family dogs,one family are hoping to get a 2nd from rosedales soon,they highly recommend them xxx


----------

